# New guy on Indian Lake... Need Tips



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm going to try this Lake out this year. I wanted to try something different so I'm picking this lake this year. I know its a huge "eye" lake but what about the Largemouth? I do have a boat so I can go wherever I need to. Is there a lot of rock piles? Any deep water structure? I'm going to fish it pretty hard this spring. I know there are some lily pads there but is there more to fish there than just that? If that pads are where its at then what end of the lake? Help me here. If you want to PM me that's fine. I'm just a weekend warrior trying to fish some bass outta here. Any help would and will be appreciated. Thank you!

Drew:B


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Indian is a pretty shallow lake for the most part, only averaging 3-6 foot of water, not really any "deep water" structure, there are a couple holes around 8ft or more. As for bass, theres a lot of em in Indian Lake,there always seems to be a tournament goin on there in the summer, Myself, i've never really targeted bass there, maybe someone will chime in here with some help. If i WAS gonna fish for bass there, id work the lily pads and the docks first.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Tons of docks and lilly pads. Not a lot of deep water. I think the deepest spot is about 16 feet near dream bridge. Here is an interactive map to get you started.

http://indianlake.com/maps/fishingmap.htm


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! There really isnt that much deep at all. Change of pace for me! I keep hearing about the game preserve. Whats up with that? Are pads and docks the only hope for bass on this lake?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

greens1098 said:


> Wow! There really isnt that much deep at all. Change of pace for me! I keep hearing about the game preserve. Whats up with that? Are pads and docks the only hope for bass on this lake?


For the most part 75% of the lake is pads and docks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bassnpro1 said:


> For the most part 75% of the lake is pads and docks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ha, maybe to you bass guys! To the saugeye trollers its wide open water


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Practically entire lake is surrounded by rocks and heavily fished by the bass tournament folks.Lots of big bass hanging around the many stumps in the main lake. Lots of channels,pads,and docks.Lots of bass everywhere,but the saugeye thrive in it.

The deepwater is over in the original part of the lake known as dream bridge. Also a couple deep deep spots over in the turkeyfoot area,but they are pretty small.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

So there isn't really any good rock piles or what not in this lake huh? Or stump fields?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Rock piles nope. Stumps and wood, yes. Alot of people dont give out the location of them. If you look at the odnr lake map it has areas that are makred as stump fields. Some are still there while others have been taken out. If your going for cats, crappie or saugeye its a great lake. Bass population seem to be average/fair. There are alot of docks and rocks around the numerous islands that you could hit. Theres alot of pads around the lake too

Deepest part ive been able to find is 13' and thats over by dream bridge. I did have an odd depth reading once that was WAY deeper than that but i think my unit was acting funny. I saw it on the finder, circled back and picked it up again, then backed over it a couple times and still marked it. I didnt have a gps unit at the time so i havent been able to hit it/find it but i know bout where its at.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

greens1098 said:


> I keep hearing about the game preserve. Whats up with that?


The "preserve" area is in northeast corner of the lake. It is a mostly shallow area covered by lilly pads. They cut/maintain channels thru this area for boat traffic. It can be a very productive bass area at the right time of the year. If you do go back in this area, watch for bald eagles, mute swanns, etc. Nice area to spot wildlife!


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

I gotta track these stump fields down!


----------



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm typing from my phone so hopefully I make sense. I love this lake for largemouth and my buddy and I have had great success in recent years. The docks and pads are very plentiful but the bass and crappie love them. Also try concrete walls with crankbaits for the early spring. Most walls have suspended rocks on the bottom in area. Also the game reserve is another hot ticket just depends on when ya hit it. Other areas of interest are over by the bass pro in Lakeview and also over by Froggys around the docks. Good luck on your adventure this spring!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

A guy at work told me they were lined up at the spillway today.

When I first started trolling for saugeye,the area from oldfield beach west of it was loaded with stumps. My graph would show stumps that looked more like apple trees. I tend to stay away from that area,but that area has yielded some of my biggest eyes hiding underneath those stumps. I have a better graph now,so I'll try to mark some of those stumps or whatever else is down there that has gobbled up lots of my cranks over the years.


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

As far as bass go, this lake has changed significantly over the past 5 years due to the increased weed growth, which personally I love. Early spring you can stay around the newly growing pads casting spinnerbaits and dragging worms. Once the weeds get some thickness to them in June, I go to the lake with only two baits; frog and beaver style soft plastic to flip.


----------



## Sheehan (Mar 12, 2013)

If you want to catch a lot of fish at indian go pan fishing. Big!!!!


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ill tell you, you guys are great! I went down to Salt Fork last weekend and ran the new Etec and did a little fishing. I got a mess of Muskie... Ill tell ya what that's some fun stuff exspecially when you hook 10 of them !


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Docks...docks docks lilly pads. End of story


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Anyone been there recently? Was wondering if anyone knew the water temp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

My uncle lives on one of the islands he catches MONSTER catfish there, theres big ones in the lake if you can find em


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

> I gotta track these stump fields down!


Theres a nice onw by the camp ground. And over along that road theres like a 15 foot hole.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I think late april i may go up there spend a day at indian and a day at st marys


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saw about a dozen trucks with bank fishermen parked at lakeview harbor. 2 trucks parked at rt 33 spillway bridge.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

justin3687 said:


> Anyone been there recently? Was wondering if anyone knew the water temp
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I took my kayak out yesterday. According to my transducer it was about 42 degrees.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the temp 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

After this upcoming week, it's gonna go down. Temps are dropping...AGAIN! It'll probably not be 40 by Friday on the lake.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive been going on the lake for a couple years now and im still trying to find the stump fields, well two fields i should say. If you have a side imaging unit you should be able to locate them quickly.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

TomC said:


> Ive been going on the lake for a couple years now and im still trying to find the stump fields, well two fields i should say. If you have a side imaging unit you should be able to locate them quickly.


Look on odnr maps....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive looked on the maps which has helped me find a few, but theres one main group im looking for and its interesting trying to fish the ski zone during the days with all the goofs


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

TomC said:


> Ive looked on the maps which has helped me find a few, but theres one mail groupl im looking for and its interesting trying to fish the ski zone during the days with all the goofs


Well chip in on the gogo juice and you and i will go toss a hummer at it and see what we can find


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im thinkin bout hitting it next week to see if i can find some cats. I got 100 sinkers to make and take up and i got to get my trailer tag still before i can get there thou.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think im going to venture off next weekend to Indian. Anyone wanna join>


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have always wanted to go to Indian lake nd try it out. Is it worth an hour nd a half drive for the eyes crappie nd cats


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TomC said:


> Ive been going on the lake for a couple years now and im still trying to find the stump fields, well two fields i should say. If you have a side imaging unit you should be able to locate them quickly.


Tom, There is a bunch of stumps from the Moose lodge to oldfield beach. I have picked a few good fish there trolling # 5 shallow shad raps in hot steel and blue and Chrome. quite a few snags too. Tom


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

BassMan94 said:


> I have always wanted to go to Indian lake nd try it out. Is it worth an hour nd a half drive for the eyes crappie nd cats


GLSM will give you similar results and its 30 minutes closer for you. Just a thought.


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> GLSM will give you similar results and its 30 minutes closer for you. Just a thought.


has the fish population gotten back up since that algal bloom that killed them all


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

If you're going for crappie, you'll be in business in that lake. When I go, I dont even take my boat. I just walk the banks and they're all over the place in the channels. Its still a bit chilly right now, but when the water temp gets up a bit, you will find them. They regularlly have catfish tournaments in GLSM as well...


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I went this past weekend with no luck at all. I fished both stump fields and went up through the game preserve. Is there a certain channel that the fish like to hold up there? Water was very muddy and there tons of boats. Water temp was a little cold in my opinion. Any suggestions?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

were you going for crappie or cats? the crappie are hitting. I was there in my boat along with parking lots full of others. I just had to find them. of course, i had to leave soon after i did lol...they should be starting up pretty good with the temps rising.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1098 Nuthin huh? The water is a little cold yet. The grandson and me are going there 2 weeks from this Sunday. I'll let ya know. Tom


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was going for bass.. Ya man it was a tought weekend. Tournament there was 14lbs to win... I think ill head to the preserve in two weeks mabye?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

White bass spawning at the covered bridge. Mostly small males right now but the fat females should be around in a few days. Caught 50+ in less than an hour today but only 2 had any size to them. They're probably hitting on the rocks of the south bank.

Crappie hitting over by lakeview harbor,but a lot of dinks.

Gotta get my boat running today for a weekend of saugeye trolling!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

greens1098 said:


> I was going for bass.. Ya man it was a tought weekend. Tournament there was 14lbs to win... I think ill head to the preserve in two weeks mabye?


going this weekend to the preserve...i'll let you know how it goes. it should be good this weekend with the temps up. the crappie should be hitting


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's what I like to hear Saugmon!!!! Keep us posted, wouldn't mind a mid-week trip next week to break the work schedule up. Cant wait!!!

Linebacker43


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Are there any special spots in the preserve for bass?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I'm not a bass guy, but last weekend when I was there, I was fishing for some slabs and saw guys fishing for bass in the same general areas- pads, cover, docks, etc, etc. Its more about the bait you use and presentation as to what hits in those areas. The best way to figure that stuff out is to just invest some time (and gas money) and go. This is coming up on my first full year of trolling and crappie fishing Indian lake and GLSM. I am by no means a pro. But, I will say that I have picked up new techniques and have gained a lot of knowledge by taking on average one trip over there per week throughout the spring/summer/fall. Just putting in the time lets you know what works and more importantly, what doesn't work. I've been skunked so many times, but honestly, I look at it as learning what conditions fish will be biting in. Where they will be biting, and what they will bite on. Its almost like a little checklist that you begin to form in your head. Last year at this time, I was clueless. This year, I at least have some direction going into the season. Much of it is listening to guys like saugmon or fishlim and then trying to apply what they tell me. The other half is on you to put in the time.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree with you... Time is everything when it comes to fishing other than fishing lakes that arent ohio lakes lol... Im going next weekend again not this weekend. Mabye they will be on there beds next weekend?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Went over to the covered bridge, thanks to Saugmon's advice. Got some white bass tonight. Cleaned up 5 of them. It was a blast on my crappie setup. Bending that pole in half! I had to tighten the drag way up.

Funny story to start the evening- I casted once and on my first cast I hooked a smallmouth bass. I flung it up on the bank because I was on a high overhang, and as I did that, the fish spit it out landed on the bank and then flopped back into the water- sweet, I didn't have to take it off. but in the process my lure flung up into the air, hooking a thin limb about 10 ft in the air. I did not want to lose this lure as I felt it was going to produce. Looking helplessly up into the air, I thought "great, i drove 30 minutes and my trip ends on the FIRST CAST". Looking for other options- climb the tree? No. Second option- I found a big thick limb on the ground and started swinging and hitting this small branch. Finally after about 20 minutes I break the tip of the small branch off that was holding my lure. However, in the process, my lure flies into the water! I see it about 3 feet out from the bank shining on the bottom at me. Oh the irony. So, I look through my tackle box and put on one of my bigger rooster tails as it has three nice big hooks on it. I cast it out cast it out again and again. Finally after 10 more minutes I hook my lure! got it out. I proceeded to catch white bass at the covered bridge for the next hour with that lure. Came home and cooked them up. Delicious.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I took my 18v cordless chainsaw on a stick back there last year at my spot. Got several large limbs out of my spot and they fell in the water making it worse. Next day I took my lure retriever and snagged those limbs out and a nice open spot now. I went there at noon and got skunked. Julie's son-in-law jaime' took his boy there this evening and he caught a few. Evidently they went closer to the bridge.

A good spot that is closer to the bridge is the spot that has 1 big root system and 4 huge trees growing out of it on the south bank.Further upstream is pretty shallow after that.

I was contemplating about not going fishing tomorrow because the saugeye bite is low and the skunking at covered bridge. We're going to change things up and 2 of us are going crappie fishing tomorrow morning.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Me and a few guys did decent today on the saugeye. Tight lined bass minnows on the bottom was the ticket. Was hard to tell the difference between bites and the crazy wind blowing the pole around so most of em had the hook buried deep. Plenty of dinks to sort thru but we pulled a few 20-21" with most being about 17-19"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, there are plenty of spots to fish there, but you need a shorter rod to access some of them. I had my 7' light crappie rod. While fun, it was difficult to cast in a lot of areas. 

The fish were on luckily when I got there. Then, they immediately turned off all of the sudden. Didn't get any hits after that. Don't know if they moved downstream or just stopped hitting my bait after seeing it so many times. I was there before the crowd showed up. There were people every 20 to 30 feet lining the banks from the covered bridge past the rig 400 yards. Lots of cars on the road and in the lots. The crowd might have turned them off and spooked them.

I actually did see a couple of little dudes and their dads there. I'm guessing one of them was your the father son combo you mentioned, Saugmon. 

I was also thinking about hitting up the crappie tomorrow late afternoon. We will see. I haven't seen any reports on how they are hitting at Indian. Like I said, I went to Blackhawk yesterday and didn't see one fish caught. I'll make that decision tomorrow if I get the itch. It seems like every other lake has a thread right now talking about the crappie hitting, but not Indian...any input?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Jaime' is mexican. His boy pape' is 1/2 but on the darker side. Not sure if he took his daughter experanza. She's on the lighter side but a real cutie! You couldn't miss his truck.Big red ford f-150 extended cab,matching lid,and houston Texans magnets on it. They live in wapak.

I almost tried that 4 pronged tree spot but 2 cars sitting there when I got done with my main spot.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Wait, I think I know them! Angel is the little kid's name that I saw there. I coach him in youth league basketball. If that's who you are thinking of, that is pretty ironic..My wife coaches his 1/2 sister Faith in volleyball as well


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

My wife just told me- Angel=papi. small world we live in! Well that little guy should turn into quite a fisherman....if he grows in his front teeth


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anyone give me a largemouth bass update>?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Was there sat. And temp was 62
And bite was non existent..I thght that docks wooud be the main lake cover, so we hit em with nothing but a white bass to show for it...
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well thats no good at all!


----------

